# 2006 Look 585 Frameset



## velonomad (Jan 2, 2003)

Does the Look 585 frameset use a compression plug or a star nut with its headset? Any special tricks or suggestions for cutting the fork myself and setting up either the compression plug or star nut? 

Also, does anyone know the maximum amount of spacers permitted for this frameset/fork above the standard FSA topcap provided? Thanks


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Compression plug. Star nuts are not for carbon steerers.
No special tricks to cutting a simple hacksaw does fine.
Just be sure you have everything stacked in proper including the spacers you want. Then mark at top of stem. Remove all & cut 2mm below the mark.

As for max spacers I am not sure but included with their fork is two 5mm & two 10mm spacers so 30mm total.
I doubt anyone would need more but I have heard others say 40mm max for carbon forks.


----------



## velonomad (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks, so basically what you are saying is that after the fork steerer tube is cut, the top of the steerer tube should be 2mm's below the top of the stem after the stem and all spacers are stacked. Does the initial top of the stem measurement on the steerer tube include the stem cap also or just to the top of the stem itself? Thanks much.

Also, when the compression plug is set, can it later be loosened/removed if the fork is to be cut more?


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

velonomad said:


> Thanks, so basically what you are saying is that after the fork steerer tube is cut, the top of the steerer tube should be 2mm's below the top of the stem after the stem and all spacers are stacked. Does the initial top of the stem measurement on the steerer tube include the stem cap also or just to the top of the stem itself? Thanks much.


Yes 2mm that is what Look recommends. You can have more say even 3-4mm. What you are looking for is some space for the fork to pull up into. No the initial measurement does not include the top cap. Think of it.......the top of the steerer tube needs to be below the stem a little because ....when you tighten the cap you need to be able to pull up on the steerer tube a little right. That is what puts the pressure on the headset to remove the play. Like a vice so to speak.If the top of the fork is touching the top cap you will not be able to get any preload or pressure on the headset.
Good Luck & dont worry it is easy once you understand the concept.


----------



## velonomad (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation, that helped a lot.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

velonomad said:


> Thanks for the explanation, that helped a lot.



No problem glad to help.
Not so sure it was very clear but  I should have said compress down not pull up on the steerer.
Anyway...... you know what I meant


----------

